# ms362 how long bar can they run?



## realitycheck (May 8, 2011)

Alright I am about to be buying a ms362 with an 18" bar that will stay on the saw as long as it can cut up whatever I'm cutting. Now I am also looking at getting a longer bar to keep around just In case I get into some bigger stuff. So what do you guys think 25" about what this saw can comfortably pull? What you guys think?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (May 8, 2011)

I think it would pull a 25''er but not very fast. You can cut up a 36'' tree rather easily with your 18'' bar so unless you want to cut really huge trees you should be set.


----------



## 2dogs (May 8, 2011)

I have a 22" bar on mine but that is more for reach so I don't have to bend as much. I think in fir or redwood or cedar a 25" bar would work OK. I can say even though the 22" bar is for reach the 361 pulls it just fine.


----------



## realitycheck (May 8, 2011)

Hmm, well maybe I should just wait. I might look at the 22" like you said. That would be a big tree.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (May 8, 2011)

First saw i ever bought was a 036pro with a 20'' bar. I cut a lot of big trees with that saw Now i have a 36'' bar on my 660 and rarely use it.


----------



## shelbythedog (May 8, 2011)

Mine is pretty impressive with a 20" bar, 25" leaves a bit to be desired. There was a thread recently where several members stated that they enjoyed running a 16" bar with 8 tooth drive sprocket on their 60cc Stihl saws.


----------



## realitycheck (May 8, 2011)

My dad is going back to a 16" on his old pro MAC. He's got a 20 on there now. So I decided I would split the difference.


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2011)

Sure, it'll pull a 25", but it certainly won't be comfortable doing so. I reserve a 60cc saw for 20" bars.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 8, 2011)

Hard wood 20" max, Soft wood 24" max. 
YouTube - Stihl MS 362 36inch Bar


----------



## blsnelling (May 8, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Hard wood 20" max, Soft wood 24" max.
> YouTube - Stihl MS 362 36inch Bar


 
He's only using about 24" of that bar.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> He's only using about 24" of that bar.


 
The comment he makes it cam e that way really cracked me up :hmm3grin2orange: Neverwould image a 60 cc saw with a 36" bar , 30" max for limbing :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 8, 2011)

I have 20" on mine and it pulls very strong, I don't see 24" being an issue whatsoever. I say get a 24" bar and start cutting.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 8, 2011)

*Saw Bar*

25" and up is semi or full skip use on sub 70cc saws will make the chips fly


----------



## indiansprings (May 8, 2011)

Hillbilly please don't start off on spouting ignorance again. It's getting old. There are people on here that have do run chainsaws for a good part of their living, or cut chit loads of firewood. 
Brad hit the nail on the head. That class of saw 361/362 will run 24/25" in hardwood, it's not very efficient. Hard on the saw imho.
We use that size of saw in our firewood op, I personally like an 18" bar on that size of saw, it will handle up to 35" wood, which is usually bigger than you run into cutting tops. I've run a 20" on it and just like the 18" better, alot of guys disagree but I run the 18" with a 8 pin sprocket. On a 20" you really need a 7 pin. The question should be what will they run it effectively. Once you get in the range of 22-28" bars you really need to get a 70cc saw to be efficient.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 8, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Hillbilly please don't start off on spouting ignorance again. It's getting old. There are people on here that have do run chainsaws for a good part of their living, or cut chit loads of firewood.
> Brad hit the nail on the head. That class of saw 361/362 will run 24/25" in hardwood, it's not very efficient. Hard on the saw imho.
> We use that size of saw in our firewood op, I personally like an 18" bar on that size of saw, it will handle up to 35" wood, which is usually bigger than you run into cutting tops. I've run a 20" on it and just like the 18" better, alot of guys disagree but I run the 18" with a 8 pin sprocket. On a 20" you really need a 7 pin. The question should be what will they run it effectively. Once you get in the range of 22-28" bars you really need to get a 70cc saw to be efficient.


 
Your calling me a liar????????????????????????


----------



## indiansprings (May 8, 2011)

Where did you read that? Do you run a 361/362 all the time? Do you own one? If not what do you base your opinion on, I'd like to know.
If not the difference is that several of the guys that have posted own one and run it.
It's just the perception that you have given folks on here by, first the forestry post, then the deleted chain post. For a guy to be all you claim to be, what is posted just goes against common sense and what guys that have and do make a living with saws know to be facts. I don't care if you put a full skip on a 361/362 with on bars 25" and up, they just won't handle them effectively. I can say with out any reservation I prolly cut more firewood from Sept-Feb than you've cut in two years and I own plenty of saws, from lowly 009 thru a 660 with a good representation of every class and am very well versed in what they are capable of. Bottom line is you need to tone some of these wild azz claims down if you even want a smidge of credibility or respect. The gypo faller deal just isn't working. Dumb ole firewood hacks like us could give you lessons on falling technique based on the photo's you posted. I live in the middle of BFE and can get a chain for anything I own usually with one 13 mile trip, if not, a week tops off the internet. You just need to think how others will perceive your post before you start typing.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 8, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Where did you read that? Do you run a 361/362 all the time? Do you own one? If not what do you base your opinion on, I'd like to know.
> If not the difference is that several of the guys that have posted own one and run it.
> It's just the perception that you have given folks on here by, first the forestry post, then the deleted chain post. For a guy to be all you claim to be, what is posted just goes against common sense and what guys that have and do make a living with saws know to be facts. I don't care if you put a full skip on a 361/362 with on bars 25" and up, they just won't handle them effectively. I can say with out any reservation I prolly cut more firewood from Sept-Feb than you've cut in two years and I own plenty of saws, from lowly 009 thru a 660 with a good representation of every class and am very well versed in what they are capable of. Bottom line is you need to tone some of these wild azz claims down if you even want a smidge of credibility or respect. The gypo faller deal just isn't working. Dumb ole firewood hacks like us could give you lessons on falling technique based on the photo's you posted. I live in the middle of BFE and can get a chain for anything I own usually with one 13 mile trip, if not, a week tops off the internet. You just need to think how others will perceive your post before you start typing.


 
It is fairly plain to see you have never set a foot in the PNW. You have no knowledge of what species I cut. And you brag alot more then I ever did about firewood cutting, your a firewood hacker not me. You have never been in my woods and know squat about the PNW. I have owned and run the gammit of saws that will help me base my opinions to fit the forum posters request. I do not brag about having any more knowledge then any on else. I stay to my fields of knowledge and ask for help when I know I am over my head.


----------



## stihl 440 (May 8, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Where did you read that? Do you run a 361/362 all the time? Do you own one? If not what do you base your opinion on, I'd like to know.
> If not the difference is that several of the guys that have posted own one and run it.
> It's just the perception that you have given folks on here by, first the forestry post, then the deleted chain post. For a guy to be all you claim to be, what is posted just goes against common sense and what guys that have and do make a living with saws know to be facts. I don't care if you put a full skip on a 361/362 with on bars 25" and up, they just won't handle them effectively. I can say with out any reservation I prolly cut more firewood from Sept-Feb than you've cut in two years and I own plenty of saws, from lowly 009 thru a 660 with a good representation of every class and am very well versed in what they are capable of. Bottom line is you need to tone some of these wild azz claims down if you even want a smidge of credibility or respect. The gypo faller deal just isn't working. Dumb ole firewood hacks like us could give you lessons on falling technique based on the photo's you posted. I live in the middle of BFE and can get a chain for anything I own usually with one 13 mile trip, if not, a week tops off the internet. You just need to think how others will perceive your post before you start typing.


 
I know you tried but ya mid as well just go talk to the wall....do just as good sometimes. Some guys dont learn....or want to fess up...oh well...cant help those kind...i guess. I still dont know what he does/is. I cant seem to get a straight answer from the conglomerate of posts....


----------



## indiansprings (May 8, 2011)

The statement had nothing to do about the PNW and yes I have traveled through there several times in my life. You don't seem to answer questions very well, the question was... do you in fact own a 361/362?or even run one extensively, if not then your answer is based on pure speculation, there is no basis for accuracy unless you have, it's actually pretty black and white. Not bashing you, just stating a fact.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 9, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> The statement had nothing to do about the PNW and yes I have traveled through there several times in my life. You don't seem to answer questions very well, the question was... do you in fact own a 361/362?or even run one extensively, if not then your answer is based on pure speculation, there is no basis for accuracy unless you have, it's actually pretty black and white. Not bashing you, just stating a fact.


 
I have 360 Stihl that is what I use for working around the wood yard. It is been worked over to get the most power out of it. The 362 Stihls in my area all run 25" full skip and do just fine. Oak is soft compared to ponderosa pine snags, the 360 is no match for these, this is MS 460 territory. For a smart operator with a 25" full skip can do fine in any cutting environment, A person need to know more when to be gentle and when to use more force.


----------



## stihl 440 (May 9, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I have 360 Stihl that is what I use for working around the wood yard. It is been worked over to get the most power out of it. The 362 Stihls in my area all run 25" full skip and do just fine. Oak is soft compared to ponderosa pine snags, the 360 is no match for these, this is MS 460 territory. For a smart operator with a 25" full skip can do fine in any cutting environment, A person need to know more when to be gentle and when to use more force.


 
I have never met another logger that didnt like to be able to pull on their saws. And i do believe that a 360 and a 361/362 are completly different saws....and i have ran 361's extensively they are pretty boggy even with a 20" IMO....but i like saws with power...and lots of it. And ponderosa PINE harder than OAK?..your off your rocker...i do believe....i guess locust is softer than pondo pine too?..huh?...LOL


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 9, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> I have never met another logger that didnt like to be able to pull on their saws. And i do believe that a 360 and a 361/362 are completly different saws....and i have ran 361's extensively they are pretty boggy even with a 20" IMO....but i like saws with power...and lots of it. And ponderosa PINE harder than OAK?..your off your rocker...i do believe....i guess locust is softer than pondo pine too?..huh?...LOL


 
Pondo Pitch snags are hard as concrete and dull chain fairly quickly


----------



## indiansprings (May 9, 2011)

Stihl 440, you might as well add seasoned hedge to you list, hell it's soft as butter.lol Locust, chit all I use is my little 180 on that, it's all it needs, but of course I run skip chain on it.roflmao I save my big saws for cutting red cedar!


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 9, 2011)

I never coddle my saws, they are used hard and get very little extra care above preventive maintenance. Pro saw means use it like you borrowed it  I am not to buy a pro saw just to look cool they have to earn their keep. I only buy saws that can take abuse and hard use. The Stihl MS MS 360-2 are not much for power from the factory, thanks epa, that is were woods modifications help alot. If you have good strong back and like bending over use a short bar, if your back is weak then the longer bar saves the back. Long bars are less fatiguing then short bars


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 9, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Pondo Pitch snags are hard as concrete and dull chain fairly quickly


 
Come to the east big fellow, and bury that fantasy bar into some 20" hedge.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 9, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> It is fairly plain to see you have never set a foot in the PNW. You have no knowledge of what species I cut. And you brag alot more then I ever did about firewood cutting, your a firewood hacker not me. You have never been in my woods and know squat about the PNW. I have owned and run the gammit of saws that will help me base my opinions to fit the forum posters request. I do not brag about having any more knowledge then any on else. I stay to my fields of knowledge and ask for help when I know I am over my head.


 
Man, you are bashing a man who alot of us on here know is true to his word. You don't impress anyone a bit. You're a fantasy pro in your own mind. I'd like to see any of the chainsaws you claim to own. You talk the talk but I never see you walk the walk. 
I doubt you know squat about the PNW either. You're a complete joke bro. 
And your feilds of knowledge can't even lead you to a chain for your whatever size bar you were looking for the other day. Yet you come here acting like a PRO. Your a real hot mess friend. It's plain to me that you have no experience in the woods. You think a pine tree is hardwood. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## D&B Mack (May 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I reserve a 60cc saw for 20" bars.


 
+1

My father runs a 25" bar on his 362, but he doesn't cut very large wood (usually 12" stuff) around his house. Says he likes the longer bar so he doesn't have to bend over so much.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 9, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Your calling me a liar????????????????????????


 
YUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a bad one at that!!


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 9, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> It is fairly plain to see you have never set a foot in the PNW.



What does this remotely have to do with the subject at hand? Try to stay on topic, your attempts at obfuscation only show your lack of knowledge.



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> You have no knowledge of what species I cut.



Absolutely true as we have no evidence you have ever cut any tree at all.



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> And you brag alot more then I ever did about firewood cutting, your a firewood hacker not me. You have never been in my woods and know squat about the PNW.



We know that indiansprings is a cutter and has a firewood operation. The only thing we can ascertain about you is that you own a computer and have a love affair with the smilie control panel. :hmm3grin2orange:

Location does not matter, being honest about your experience and skills does. I would cut with indiansprings long before I let you near me with your farmer backcut.



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I have owned and run the gammit of saws that will help me base my opinions to fit the forum posters request.



Here is an great opportunity for you to back up your claims. How about posting some pictures of them on this thread? Just so we know that they are your saws, include a 2 liter bottle of Pepsi next to each one in the pictures you take. At least you can prove to us that you *OWN* a saw. (By the way, the correct word is _gamut_).



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I do not brag about having any more knowledge then any on else. I stay to my fields of knowledge and ask for help when I know I am over my head.



I would agree that you are not bragging, based on your continued inability to substantiate your claims I think you are simply making it up.

*REMEMBER, WE WANT A PICTURE OF A 2 LITER PEPSI BOTTLE NEXT TO EACH ONE OF YOUR SAWS. WE WILL AWAIT YOUR RESPONSE.*


----------



## realitycheck (May 9, 2011)

Well this is my thing. I don't want to tear my saw up. If its too hard on Tue saw to run something bigger than a 20" then I don't want to run it.


----------



## nmurph (May 9, 2011)

Your saw will pull a 25" bar for the occasional job. Just don't expect to be in a hurry, and if you are getting to need it often you need to look at a 70cc saw.

Since 'redneck has taken such a butt kicking in this thread, I will have to say something that might shed some light on his statement though I don't know if it applies to Ponderosa.

I cut oak (mostly live and water oak) almost exclusively with the odd cherry thrown in for flavor. We do have longleaf pines on the farm and sometimes it is necessary to remove one. If it is one that has been dipped for tar, meaning the face has has been cut (the bark removed on one side and the dripping sap was collected for turpentine), then the stumps are pretty tough. They are what we call fat wood (great for starter wood--sold by Baileys---won't rot, ever!). Old slash, longleaf, and loblolly pine will all have this to some extent in the heartwood, but those trees that have been worked will have it to a much greater degree and the whole stump will be this way, not just the center. The sap crystalizes and it will dull a chain faster than you would expect. Not as fast as dirt in the bark, but you definitely will notice the chain is not cutting. It is as tough as the oak to saw and the density of the wood is probably very close to oak.

OK, back to the regularly scheduled butt-kicking!


----------



## Tim Carroll (May 9, 2011)

I am not going to say if a 361 will pull a 25" bar or not because frankly I have no experience with that saw. I will say that opinions will vary on this topic depending on where you live and what you are cutting. Last time my wife and I visted her relatives in Oregon I was shocked that her uncle had a 25" bar on his MS 310. He cuts a crap load of Doug Fir for fire wood with it and he is happy with that combo. It would not work for me in Wisconsin but hey different strokes for different folks.


----------



## bitzer (May 9, 2011)

I run 25" bars on 60cc saws. There was a big discussion about this about a year or more ago involving bar length vs. size of wood to be cut. The thought was that the size of the bar had no effect on time when cutting the same diameter of wood. In other words cutting a 14" log with a 18" or a 25" bar took about the same amount of time. Well at the time I tested both combos on the same black cherry log with the same 60cc saw and the times were somewhere around 3 seconds for the 18" bar and 6 seconds for the 25" bar. So yes the shorter bar cut about twice as fast on the same log. I don't remember the log's diameter off hand. Issues such as drag and the fact that the chain has to travel that much farther cause lower speeds. I believe several like TW did concur. As far as I'm concerned functionality is more important than speed. 

There are a great many more benefits to me for running a longer bar such as farther reach for hazards (bound up wood, spring poles, etc). I also like to walk my stems when I limb (I cut 90% hardwoods). 3 felling cuts instead of 6, I could go on and on. Full skip is not necessary until you're running bars longer than 32" obviously depending on the size of saw. Chip clearance becomes a problem and you end up doing a lot of reaming to clear out your cuts so you don't get bound up. 

Run your 25" bar and have fun. No one will have a stopwatch out and personally I think longer bars are just more fun to run. Better than a stick in the eye with a short bar. It will also not adversly affect your saw if you've got it tuned to where it should be.


----------



## nmurph (May 9, 2011)

Bar length has no effect on chain speed which is determined by RPM and the diameter of the rim. Parasitic loss due to increased drag and the inertia of the longer bar do effect on response to the throttle.


----------



## 2dogs (May 9, 2011)

bitzer said:


> Full skip is not necessary until you're running bars longer than 32" obviously depending on the size of saw. Chip clearance becomes a problem and you end up doing a lot of reaming to clear out your cuts so you don't get bound up.
> It will also not adversly affect your saw if you've got it tuned to where it should be.


 
Here is someone who understands saws. Full skip chain is for long bars and BIG POWER. It is all about chip flow. I run full skip on shorter bars on occasion but that is because I want to sharpen fewer cutters. Full skip, long bars, and small saws do not get along at all. 

Secondly... reaming. It is rarely mentioned because most guys don't cut wood big enough to need to know what it is. But when you have 3' and larger wood in merchantable lengths it is the only way to buck. Add slope into the mix and even 2' logs have to be reamed.

Bitzer has presented his bona fides.


----------



## bitzer (May 9, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Bar length has no effect on chain speed which is determined by RPM and the diameter of the rim. Parasitic loss due to increased drag and the inertia of the longer bar do effect on response to the throttle.


 
RPM and chain speed are two different things. Effective RPM in the cut. Does it take the same amount of time to travel two different distances? How do you explain slower times than? There is a greater distance to travel with a lot more friction. This is when the saw is loaded up and in the cut, not throttle response and WOT numbers.


----------



## bitzer (May 9, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Here is someone who understands saws. Full skip chain is for long bars and BIG POWER. It is all about chip flow. I run full skip on shorter bars on occasion but that is because I want to sharpen fewer cutters. Full skip, long bars, and small saws do not get along at all.
> 
> Secondly... reaming. It is rarely mentioned because most guys don't cut wood big enough to need to know what it is. But when you have 3' and larger wood in merchantable lengths it is the only way to buck. Add slope into the mix and even 2' logs have to be reamed.
> 
> Bitzer has presented his bona fides.


 
Thanks man! I've spent a day or two in the woods . Nothing like your redwood country though!


----------



## rb142 (May 9, 2011)

My 361 normally wears a 20" bar. (18-20" seems like the perfect range for that saw.) But I have no problem at all running a 25" when I need the extra length. It works just fine with the full bar buried in maple or ash, even with full comp chain. Sure it runs a bit slower, but it gets the job done. If I frequently used the full length of a 25" bar in hardwood, I would be running a 70cc saw, but for occasional use, and especially if you are only using a portion of the bar, you will be just fine. I prefer not to keep the 25" bar on all the time because I don't like the way that bar balances on the 361 (too bar heavy). The other thing is that the oiler on the 361 will barely keep up with a 25" bar (don't know about the 362).


----------



## mooseracing (May 9, 2011)

Run a 25" on mine (stock 361), its not ideal but is quicker than a shorter bar on big stuff.

I'm keeping my eye open for a 80cc or bigger saw that needs work though.


----------



## JustinM (May 9, 2011)

shelbythedog said:


> Mine is pretty impressive with a 20" bar, 25" leaves a bit to be desired. There was a thread recently where several members stated that they enjoyed running a 16" bar with 8 tooth drive sprocket on their 60cc Stihl saws.


 
My observations are like yours.

I have an 036 and 034s (Identical saws, save the badge) and I have a 16" bar on one and a 20" bar on the other. I have a 25" that I will use VERY occasionally (dont really need it much these days with the dolmar around) but I wouldnt run this very often. Seems ok in larger pine, but 25" buried in oak would bog a lot, I believe.


----------



## paccity (May 9, 2011)

well i'll prob get a laugh but i run a 32" semi skip on my 036 pro. in say 40" dg it's not fast but get's it done. mostly i use it for knottin. in smaller stuff it does fine . no bending.


----------



## 056 kid (May 9, 2011)

Run a 28'' like Brad Snelling, just run the rakers at .0000000001 so it won't bog. .


----------



## SawTroll (May 9, 2011)

nmurph said:


> Bar length has no effect on chain speed which is determined by RPM and the diameter of the rim. *Parasitic loss due to increased drag and the inertia of the longer bar do effect on response to the throttle*.



How do you figure that it has no effect on chain speed - of course it does! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## paccity (May 11, 2011)

056 kid said:


> Run a 28'' like Brad Snelling, just run the rakers at .0000000001 so it won't bog. .


 
i run the rakers at .025 spool it up and let it eat at it's own pace, realy won't bogg if ya don't force it. still faster than a 20" and making more than 1 cut.


----------



## mooseracing (May 11, 2011)

JustinM said:


> Seems ok in larger pine, but 25" buried in oak would bog a lot, I believe.


 
It's ok, but you have to be light handed. Even when cutting over the bar size in some very large willows I was taking down was too much, it was a chore, but they are down.


----------



## 056 kid (May 11, 2011)

paccity said:


> i run the rakers at .025 spool it up and let it eat at it's own pace, realy won't bogg if ya don't force it. still faster than a 20" and making more than 1 cut.


 
I'm sure with a trained hand it is not a big deal, softwoods make it easier too.


----------



## Trx250r180 (May 11, 2011)

i run 20 and 28 on my 036 ,i just dont cut 28 inch thick wood with small powerhead mainly 12 inch smaller with small saw ,just dont have to bend over as much with 28 inch bar,even have a 3/4 wrap off a 044 on it and oversize sprocket cover ,my pacific northwest version of the 036 ,im used to wrap handles on bigger saws ,balance feels better to me with one


----------



## wyk (May 11, 2011)

paccity said:


> well i'll prob get a laugh but i run a 32" semi skip on my 036 pro. in say 40" dg it's not fast but get's it done. mostly i use it for knottin. in smaller stuff it does fine . no bending.


 
Hey, bud. Was just up yer way at LL equipment for a few bars. Just a 'howdy' to ya. Dallas, OR is a beautiful town. Gas prices weren't so nice, tho.

As for this thread - I have ran a 361 with an MM in 20" of lodgepole or maybe ponderosa, I forget, with a 24" bar. Anywho, I wasn't impressed with the cutting or the oiling. I have also ran the same set up in big leaf maple. I had to pull off and rev the chain a lot to get it to oil enough to be in the cut. In any case, to me a 361/2 is for bumpin or small firewood. If you want something that will work consistently in wood that requires a 24" bar, get a 70. If you want to occasionally use a 24" bar, go ahead and go easy. Since it's gonna be rarely used that way, I'd get the Oregon Pro Lite laminate 24" bar. Not made for heavy use, but VERY light. I used it often for bumpin with the 361.


----------



## paccity (May 11, 2011)

wyk said:


> Hey, bud. Was just up yer way at LL equipment for a few bars. Just a 'howdy' to ya. Dallas, OR is a beautiful town. Gas prices weren't so nice, tho.
> 
> As for this thread - I have ran a 361 with an MM in 20" of lodgepole or maybe ponderosa, I forget, with a 24" bar. Anywho, I wasn't impressed with the cutting or the oiling. I have also ran the same set up in big leaf maple. I had to pull off and rev the chain a lot to get it to oil enough to be in the cut. In any case, to me a 361/2 is for bumpin or small firewood. If you want something that will work consistently in wood that requires a 24" bar, get a 70. If you want to occasionally use a 24" bar, go ahead and go easy. Since it's gonna be rarely used that way, I'd get the Oregon Pro Lite laminate 24" bar. Not made for heavy use, but VERY light. I used it often for bumpin with the 361.


 
ya, nice little shop,i'm down there often gettin chain and asorted.have you met ted down there?


----------



## banshee67 (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> . Pro saw means use it like you borrowed it


 
so you beat the #### out of things you borrow from friends.. ?


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 11, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> so you beat the #### out of things you borrow from friends.. ?


 
I never borrow equipment I aint willing to replace. Pro saw are ment to be used hard, why codle a piece of equipment.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I never borrow equipment I aint willing to replace. Pro saw are ment to be used hard, why codle a piece of equipment.


 
Good gawd give it a rest with the "pro" this and "pro" that. Anyone who is a pro in thier own mind will never be truly great IMO. You will have alot of people laughing at you though.
Your just too much man. All this "run em like to borrowed them" and "pro saws this" and "pro saws that". You are a good laugh. All hail MR PRO! :stupid:


----------



## banshee67 (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I never borrow equipment I aint willing to replace. Pro saw are ment to be used hard, why codle a piece of equipment.


 
most decent people treat equipment that they borrow from friends with extra special care, usually treating it better than their own


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 11, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> most decent people treat equipment that they borrow from friends with extra special care, usually treating it better than their own


 
Exactly my point, If I break my own equipment I am the one who has to fix it. Never like borrowing something I can not replace or repair. This why no one use my equipment with me being there. I work hard and so should my tools. Saws that are pro grade should be able to take rough use and still get the job done. If you buy a cheap low quality tool you get a low quality job :bang:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Exactly my point, If I break my own equipment I am the one who has to fix it. Never like borrowing something I can not replace or repair. This why no one use my equipment with me being there. I work hard and so should my tools. Saws that are pro grade should be able to take rough use and still get the job done. If you buy a cheap low quality tool you get a low quality job :bang:


 
LMAO 

You sound like a pro saw salesperson.


----------



## stihl 440 (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I work hard and so should my tools. Saws that are pro grade should be able to take rough use and still get the job done. If you buy a cheap low quality tool you get a low quality job :bang:


 
Thaught you where disabled?..:help:opcorn::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## stihl 440 (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I never borrow equipment I aint willing to replace. Pro saw are ment to be used hard, why codle a piece of equipment.


 
Im sorry but if i loaned somebody like you my saw and then you beat the living piss out of it...i would personally show them stars during the daytime. I log with my saws....thats enough wear and tear on them elet alone someone causing more. If you where a TRUE "PRO" you would already know to appreciate the equipment you have and try to keep it nice as long as you can....the more you beat on a saw the more headaches you give yourself. Isnt it nice to have a good running saw that isnt beat to all F**K?....what would you rather work with all day?...a saw that is beat up or a good running saw? I know its alot easier on me to use a well taken care of saw all day vs. a saw that constantly has issues from previous user error and neglect.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 11, 2011)

I never borrow saws. I still work for my self. Borrowing a saw is worse then stealing something. If you make a living with a tool you aint going to loan it out to any one. My tools help me survive in the economic down turn, so they get used hard. I am very much a stickler for regular inspections and doing repairs to my saws. The longer the bar on any saw the more preventative maintenance is needed.


----------



## stihl 440 (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I never borrow saws. I still work for my self. Borrowing a saw is worse then stealing something. If you make a living with a tool you aint going to loan it out to any one. My tools help me survive in the economic down turn, so they get used hard. I am very much a stickler for regular inspections and doing repairs to my saws. The longer the bar on any saw the more preventative maintenance is needed.


 
WHAT!?!?!......where do you get this info from? I do believe it is quite the opposite....longer the bar the more wear and tear...and more maitnence!


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 11, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> WHAT!?!?!......where do you get this info from? I do believe it is quite the opposite....longer the bar the more wear and tear...and more maintenance!


 
Read the last line again:biggrin: I said the longer the bar more preventative maintenance :msp_thumbup:


----------



## indiansprings (May 11, 2011)

"The longer the bar on any saw the more preventative maintenance is needed". Hillbilly Redneck

WTF? This absolutely one of the dumbest statements I've ever read on this site. Especially coming from a self proclaimed pro. This pretty much sums it up. It's hard to believe that was even posted. I've seen it all. Maybe I'm just a crank after spending the last two and a half days in a tractor seat, trying to get the last of the planting done before the rain hit tonight. But it sure takes the cake in my small book.


----------



## banshee67 (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Exactly my point, If I break my own equipment I am the one who has to fix it. Never like borrowing something I can not replace or repair. This why no one use my equipment with me being there. I work hard and so should my tools. Saws that are pro grade should be able to take rough use and still get the job done. If you buy a cheap low quality tool you get a low quality job :bang:


 
what wwas exactly your point.. ? :msp_confused:

so you borrow peoples things and "treat them like theyre borrowed" ... but you wont lend anyone anything?
i really have a hard time understanding you, as im sure others do as well


----------



## banshee67 (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I never borrow saws. I still work for my self. Borrowing a saw is worse then stealing something. If you make a living with a tool you aint going to loan it out to any one. My tools help me survive in the economic down turn, so they get used hard. I am very much a stickler for regular inspections and doing repairs to my saws. The longer the bar on any saw the more preventative maintenance is needed.


 
so you borrow other things from people, and treat them "like theyre borrowed" ... but borrowing a saw is worse than stealing ?
this gets more confusing with each post 
why isnt borrowing peoples others equipment and treating it "likes its borrowed" as bad as borrowing a chain saw and treating it nice? im so confused, as im sure you are too

now youre a stickler for regular inspections? when a few posts ago you said you ran them hard and didnt worry too much about them because they were "pro" saws?

the long bar one was funny too, what does that even mean?


----------



## stihl 440 (May 11, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> "The longer the bar on any saw the more preventative maintenance is needed". Hillbilly Redneck
> 
> WTF? This absolutely one of the dumbest statements I've ever read on this site. Especially coming from a self proclaimed pro. This pretty much sums it up. It's hard to believe that was even posted. I've seen it all. Maybe I'm just a crank after spending the last two and a half days in a tractor seat, trying to get the last of the planting done before the rain hit tonight. But it sure takes the cake in my small book.


 
Same here....i may have sweated too much today but all i know is...trees where falling and both skidders had full trips on them everytime all day today....but even if...i do agree with you 100%.....by far the most un-educated statement i have ever heard. I have heard better stuff comming from the new guys mouth at work...


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 11, 2011)

I do not borrow another persons tools is my point,kinda like would you loan your car to a stranger.? Maintenance is the key to making saw last no matter how it is used Why do think rental yards around so people can rent a tool and return, some peopl abuse the equipment others are considerate of the next guy.


----------



## stihl 440 (May 11, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> so you borrow other things from people, and treat them "like theyre borrowed" ... but borrowing a saw is worse than stealing ?
> this gets more confusing with each post
> why isnt borrowing peoples others equipment and treating it "likes its borrowed" as bad as borrowing a chain saw and treating it nice? im so confused, as im sure you are too
> 
> ...


 
HAHA...funny i thaught the same thing when i read it...LMFAO...some people....wow.


----------



## stihl 440 (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I do not borrow another persons tools is my point,kinda like would you loan your car to a stranger.? Maintenance is the key to making saw last no matter how it is used Why do think rental yards around so people can rent a tool and return, some peopl abuse the equipment others are considerate of the next guy.


 
So how exactly DO you treat your saws?...i dont get it...ya beat on them but ya dont?......huh...my truck is white but its not.......its dark out but its not....which is it?


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 11, 2011)

I sure most of bashers give your saw a bath and tuck it into nice warm bed :yoyo:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I do not borrow another persons tools is my point,kinda like would you loan your car to a stranger.? Maintenance is the key to making saw last no matter how it is used Why do think rental yards around so people can rent a tool and return, some peopl abuse the equipment others are considerate of the next guy.


 
You don't borrow a car from a stranger, you borrow it from a friend. :hmm3grin2orange:

Renting and borrowing is two different things. You rent from strangers, you borrow from friends. I have a few friends that can borrow my stuff because I know they will take care of it and also that they will let me do the same in return.

Everything you say, when called out on it, you change it up. You're what we call around here "stumbling".


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 11, 2011)

I use them as they were met to be used. The saw was made to cut wood. I aint a cookie cutter like alot of you guys I make the saw do the work so I do not have do the work.


----------



## stihl 440 (May 11, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> what wwas exactly your point.. ? :msp_confused:
> 
> so you borrow peoples things and "treat them like theyre borrowed" ... but you wont lend anyone anything?
> i really have a hard time understanding you, as im sure others do as well


 
Im about to give up...i CANNOT understand the PNW PRO 45degree backcut language....i just cannot do it...i tried...but if i try more i will definetly have a headache.


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 11, 2011)

ain't nobody bashin ya man, you is doin a fine job of it all on yer own

carry on!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I sure most of bashers give your saw a bath and tuck it into nice warm bed :yoyo:


 
Most of us bashers actually own a few saws. We don't pose as pros and I damn sure am not one. You are still stumblin arent you.


----------



## banshee67 (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I do not borrow another persons tools is my point,kinda like would you loan your car to a stranger.? Maintenance is the key to making saw last no matter how it is used Why do think rental yards around so people can rent a tool and return, some peopl abuse the equipment others are considerate of the next guy.


 
HUH!?
how many times can you contradict yourself in 20 minutes?
this is crazy.. 

what about loaning cars to strangers? huh:msp_confused: 

opcorn:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 11, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> You don't borrow a car from a stranger, you borrow it from a friend. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Renting and borrowing is two different things Basicly one and the same ! You rent from strangers, you borrow from friends. I have a few friends that can borrow my stuff because I know they will take care of it and also that they will let me do the same in return.
> 
> Everything you say, when called out on it, you change it up. You're what we call around here "stumbling".


 :msp_thumbdn:

Well you must have really trust worthy friends :yoyo:


----------



## indiansprings (May 11, 2011)

Hell, I may be missing something, why would my saw need more maint. if it is run with a longer bar? I really like to know the answer to that one so I can get some sleep tonight.lol Sure all saws need good care and maint, just why do the saws need more if they have a longer bar?? You have to straighten bars often or something?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I use them as they were met to be used. The saw was made to cut wood. I aint a cookie cutter like alot of you guys I make the saw do the work so I do not have do the work.


 
I wish there was an icon that showed me rollin in the floor laughing. :msp_rolleyes: 

This just gets better and better.


----------



## banshee67 (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I sure most of bashers give your saw a bath and tuck it into nice warm bed :yoyo:


 
no one in this thread is bashing anyone

.. we are just trying to figure out what in the hell it is you are trying to say? (if anything)


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> :msp_thumbdn:
> 
> Well you must have really trust worthy friends, cause I dont have any friends :yoyo:


 
Yea, I have a few. Probably because I'm not a POSer :jester:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 11, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Hell, I may be missing something, why would my saw need more maint. if it is run with a longer bar? I really like to know the answer to that one so I can get some sleep tonight.lol Sure all saws need good care and maint, just why do the saws need more if they have a longer bar?? You have to straighten bars often or something?


 
The longer the bar the more strain on clutch drum bearings and av mounts. The longer bars are harder on av mounts then shrter bars.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 11, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Yea, I have a few. Probably because I'm not a POSer :jester:


 
You aint said one thing that is relevent to this post.


----------



## stihl 440 (May 11, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> HUH!?
> how many times can you contradict yourself in 20 minutes?
> this is crazy..
> 
> ...


 
I thaught the same thing again!....he tells us alll about how he does this one minute then 20 minutes later its...oh no...i didnt say thaaatt....WTF?!?! What was the point of his post then?....because i still dont get it....this is.......i dont think crazy even covers it...


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 11, 2011)

I been clarify my point.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> You aint said one thing that is relevent to this post.


 
BWAHAHAHAHA! 

If only my every post could be full of information like yours are.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 11, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA!


 You just prove it with this worthless post


----------



## stihl 440 (May 11, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA!


 
oh...oh...off topic...LOL!:jester:


----------



## stihl 440 (May 11, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> If only my every post could be full of information like yours are.


 
Id rep ya again but...i sadly cant...but that was funny..lol


----------



## indiansprings (May 11, 2011)

That's funny, I don't replace AV mounts on the 660 any more than I so on a 180, personally I think it more the user's technique, I'm stout enough to rear the AV mounts out of most saws, I don't make it a practice to put that much pressure on a saw. You really need to look in the mirror, back up and start posting like a guy that actually has run a saw more than a month. The crap you spew results in zero credibility with anyone who has ANY expierence, why all the posing, you'll get more respect by just being who you are vs. claiming to be a super logger/gypo faller. I've cut down a chit load of trees in 35 years of running a saw, but I'm not a faller and not embarrest to say so. Does it may me any less of saw user, not in my mind.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 11, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Id rep ya again but...i sadly cant...but that was funny..lol


 
It's all good man. I hit you for thinkin bout me anyways.


----------



## banshee67 (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I been clarify my point.


 
i think this post, if you can call it that, in it self, clarifies the point everyone here has been trying to make all along..
you make NO sense


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 11, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> i think this post, if you can call it that, in it self, clarifies the point everyone here has been trying to make all along..
> you make NO sense


 
You guys asked question and did not understand so I clarified my point.


----------



## banshee67 (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> You guys asked question and did not understand so I clarified my point.


 
who?
what?
where?
when?

is the fault on us for not being able to understand you? :msp_confused:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 11, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> You just prove it with this worthless post


 
Posting that different bar sizes reflect on AV mounts going bad is about as worthless as anything I've posted thus far. Your wealth of knowledge of chainsaws astounds me.


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 11, 2011)

guys, leave him alone already. 

Also, I'd like you all to know that I'm an astronot. I'm posting from the space station with my 880 that I use to cut up asteroids. I use a reaaaaallllly long bar so I've been changing AV mounts like crazy up here. I'm sure you all understand


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 11, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> guys, leave him alone already.
> 
> Also, I'd like you all to know that I'm an astronot. I'm posting from the space station with my 880 that I use to cut up asteroids. I use a reaaaaallllly long bar so I've been changing AV mounts like crazy up here. I'm sure you all understand


 
Prove it! Post some pics. :msp_razz:


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 11, 2011)

we don't have any pepsi bottles up here sorry.


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2011)

As with all other saws, shorter is better....! :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 11, 2011)

this is me


----------



## stihl 440 (May 11, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> this is me


 
That isnt a asteroid that your standing on there buddy...LOL!:jester:


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> we don't have any pepsi bottles up here sorry.



Only Coke comes in bottles here - but I don't drink those sugar bombs anyway...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 11, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Only Coke comes in bottles here - but I don't drink those sugar bombs anyway...:msp_biggrin:


 
I got hooked on energy drinks. Super buzz Niko. Gotta try them. I'm up to six a day. I can cut wood super fast now


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 11, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> That isnt a asteroid that your standing on there buddy...LOL!:jester:


 
yeah, those are hippie skulls


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 12, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> this is me


 
See hillbilly! If you post pics people will believe you LOL!!!


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 12, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> As with all other saws, shorter is better....! :msp_rolleyes:


 
I'm running 14" on my ported 361. I got some large mount Husky bars on sale at baileys for 5 bucks each and milled out the slots to work on 3003 mount. That saw is _kinda_ fast now.


----------



## SawTroll (May 12, 2011)

realitycheck said:


> Alright I am about to be buying a ms362 with an 18" bar that will stay on the saw as long as it can cut up whatever I'm cutting. Now I am also looking at getting a longer bar to keep around just In case I get into some bigger stuff. So what do you guys think 25" about what this saw can comfortably pull? What you guys think?


 
Just get a larger saw, if you want to run longer bars - unless it is just occationally, with a skip chain!


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 12, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> this is me


 
HAHA!

Now why can't HBRN do that? I mean, all were asking for is a couple pics of him with a saw in his hand. Goborrow a camera if you don't have one.

So ZC, whats space like this time o year?


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 12, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> HAHA!
> 
> Now why can't HBRN do that? I mean, all were asking for is a couple pics of him with a saw in his hand. Goborrow a camera if you don't have one.
> 
> So ZC, whats space like this time o year?


 
Well Anthony your a poser since you have no proof you ever use a saw


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 12, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Well Anthony your a poser since you have no proof you ever use a saw


 
You got me there man. Not a single vid or photo on here of me running a saw.


----------



## 056 kid (May 12, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> I got hooked on energy drinks. Super buzz Niko. Gotta try them. I'm up to six a day. I can cut wood super fast now


 
that stuff will rot you out faster than the narcotics. .


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 12, 2011)

056 kid said:


> that stuff will rot you out faster than the narcotics. .


 
Yea, I'm not much on the energy drinks either. Used to love them though. They made these called Redline. It was a Nascar drink I believe. One of those and a Percocet and you are good to go.


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 12, 2011)

meth is too hard to get out here so I gotta make do ya know. They started selling them at the coop store and the girls at work gave me one....and the rest is history. 

I'm full of tramadol every day for my wrecked back so a little extra kick can't hurt


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 12, 2011)

*Saw*

See I have picture


----------



## SawTroll (May 12, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> See I have picture



The picture is too small - I can't see what the point is?


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 12, 2011)

I provided proof so now the rest of these gum flapper can do the same.


----------



## 046 (May 12, 2011)

quit picking on hillbilly ya-all ... hey we all gotta start somewhere


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 12, 2011)

046 said:


> quit picking on hillbilly ya-all ... hey we all gotta start somewhere


 
yes, and he started out on here very well. His humility and excellent demeanor will continue to make him many friends I'm sure. Why, just look at how popular he is in this one thread alone. A newbie of the week award is in order for sure


----------



## Zombiechopper (May 12, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> I provided proof so now the rest of these gum flapper can do the same.


 
hit the search function first young lad. You're callin out fellas that cut wood for a living remember? They've been posting pics for years. That's why you look like a dinkus with posts like this


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (May 12, 2011)

You guys aint posted picts on this thread so you put a relevent picture about this thread pease?


----------



## 046 (May 12, 2011)

hey hillbilly ... ya gotta know when to give it up
some of these folks you've called out use saws for a living 

now focus on getting one of each ....













Zombiechopper said:


> hit the search function first young lad. You're callin out fellas that cut wood for a living remember? They've been posting pics for years. That's why you look like a dinkus with posts like this


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 12, 2011)

046 said:


> quit picking on hillbilly ya-all ... hey we all gotta start somewhere


 I am usually the one taing up for the guy catching all the flack, but in this case, he brings it on himself. I don't feel sorry for the guy. If he half as cool as the says he is then I'm sure nothing all of us are saying bothers him.


Zombiechopper said:


> hit the search function first young lad. You're callin out fellas that cut wood for a living remember? They've been posting pics for years. That's why you look like a dinkus with posts like this


 
Yea, I thought that was pretty hilarious myself.


----------



## 2dogs (May 12, 2011)

This pic was on AS a few years ago. My 361, with a 20" Cannon bar before I switched to a hard nose bar, after it took a dip in the river.







Oops. It already has a hard nose bar on it.


----------



## SawTroll (May 12, 2011)

046 said:


> quit picking on hillbilly ya-all ... hey we all gotta start somewhere



Of coarse, but an overly long bar is not the right start - some members need to de-mancho a bit, and face reality instead!.....


----------



## 2dogs (May 12, 2011)

Pssst Troll. There is no "m" in macho. 

How the heck do you even know that word living in Norway?:msp_tongue:


----------



## RandyMac (May 12, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Pssst Troll. There is no "n" in macho.
> 
> How the heck do you even know that word living in Norway?:msp_tongue:


 
fixed for ya


----------



## 2dogs (May 12, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> fixed for ya


 
Ha ha. Thanks, I should be asleep but this thread had me laughing hard so I stayed with it. Time for a glass of Buffalo Trace and lights out.


----------



## RandyMac (May 12, 2011)

No problem 2D.

Someone should bury that hillbilly turd before it just gets tracked around any farther.


----------



## 2dogs (May 12, 2011)

Ha ha. No comment.


----------



## RandyMac (May 12, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Ha ha. No comment.


 
check yer cleats


----------



## 2dogs (May 12, 2011)

Well I poured myself a glass of William Larue Weller. 125.3 proof! Man that stuff is potent.

I have a bottle of George T. Stagg, 140 proof. Too harsh for me.


----------



## 2dogs (May 12, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> check yer cleats


 
I did. It's gonna be stuck there for 3 months. I'm watching where I step these days.


----------



## 046 (May 12, 2011)

just kidding.... this threads has got me rolling :hmm3grin2orange:



Anthony_Va. said:


> I am usually the one taing up for the guy catching all the flack, but in this case, he brings it on himself. I don't feel sorry for the guy. If he half as cool as the says he is then I'm sure nothing all of us are saying bothers him.
> 
> 
> Yea, I thought that was pretty hilarious myself.


----------



## SawTroll (May 12, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Pssst Troll. There is no "m" in macho.
> 
> How the heck do you even know that word living in Norway?:msp_tongue:



Hmmm, I spelled _of course _wrong, but I believe that _mancho _starts with an m? :yoyo:


----------



## SawTroll (May 12, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> I'm running 14" on my ported 361. I got some large mount Husky bars on sale at baileys for 5 bucks each and milled out the slots to work on 3003 mount. That saw is _kinda_ fast now.



I guess that will work very well, if they originally was "large Husky" ones!


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 12, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> See I have picture



Not just any picture. A picture of you and your saw or a saw with the pepsi bottle as requested earlier. For all we know you just copied and pasted a saw pic you found off the internet.I



went out in my garage and took this pic and posted it in 5 minutes.


----------



## 2dogs (May 12, 2011)

OK I'll play. What do you want in the pic. How about RC or Hamm's?


----------



## paccity (May 12, 2011)

2dogs said:


> OK I'll play. What do you want in the pic. How about RC or Hamm's?


 
any thing that goes down good.


----------



## banshee67 (May 12, 2011)

i havnt drank any kind of soda in years so i guess i would fail the test :msp_scared:


----------



## wyk (May 12, 2011)

paccity said:


> ya, nice little shop,i'm down there often gettin chain and asorted.have you met ted down there?


 
Got to speak to him and Eric. Nice guys, nice shop. Eric gave me nearly $20 off for only purchasing two bars. Not too bad. These Stihl ES Lights are very nice. I highly suggest em for a uh..362 was it? Jis to keep her on topic


----------



## wyk (May 12, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Well I poured myself a glass of William Larue Weller. 125.3 proof! Man that stuff is potent.
> 
> I have a bottle of George T. Stagg, 140 proof. Too harsh for me.


 
That's good stuff. If it's a bit stout, no one will fault you for a bit of ice in the summer or a splash of water along with it. I like to have me a bourbon or scotch at closer to 40-50 %. But I also have a hell of a sweet tooth and often chase down a Bourbon with a coke for lunch.  I am too afraid of insulting the Scotch Gods for chasing a good peaty malt with a coke, so thats always neat.


----------



## wyk (May 12, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Pssst Troll. There is no "m" in macho.
> 
> How the heck do you even know that word living in Norway?:msp_tongue:


 
I got a bud from Hungary that lives in Ireland that always calls me "Amigo" since he found out i was originally from Texas. Too many Westerns on their telly most likely...


----------



## wyk (May 12, 2011)

That looks like most of the landing saws I seen up this way. Nice pic.



2dogs said:


> This pic was on AS a few years ago. My 361, with a 20" Cannon bar before I switched to a hard nose bar, after it took a dip in the river.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RandyMac (May 12, 2011)

yep, still in the livingroom


----------



## banshee67 (May 12, 2011)

no party tonight ?:yoyo:


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 12, 2011)

Take a couple of days of to travel and I missed this????



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> You aint said one thing that is relevent to this post.



And you have? Please go back to Page 2 of this thread and read post #29 that I submitted on May 9. In that post I made the following request of you...



Guido Salvage said:


> Here is an great opportunity for you to back up your claims. How about posting some pictures of them on this thread? Just so we know that they are your saws, include a 2 liter bottle of Pepsi next to each one in the pictures you take.
> 
> *REMEMBER, WE WANT A PICTURE OF A 2 LITER PEPSI BOTTLE NEXT TO EACH ONE OF YOUR SAWS. WE WILL AWAIT YOUR RESPONSE.*



You failed to follow instructions, but instead you posted the same picture as you did earlier. Who knows who took the picture, who owns the saw, when it was taken, etc.

Perhaps your mother does not allow Pepsi in the house so that was not a task you could complete. However, I have another idea that will work, please reference your post of April 11th that I have pasted below.



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Nicks,Whites,Wesco,These boot brands can be custom made to you the buyer feet and any sole you want  I have one pair of Whites that are 50 years old and have been rebuilt who knows how many times still good to wear,Yard sale find.



Since the Pepsi bottle was too difficult, I want a picture of your *SAWS* next to the pair of boots. That way we know you took the picture *AND* were being truthful about the boots.

So a very simple request, one clear, large size picture of your saws and boots. Remember, as you had the audacity to post on May 7: 



HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> No picts no happen:hmm3grin2orange:



We will all await your response (or yet another rant about how we are picking on you or another excuse as to why you can't do it).


----------



## paccity (May 12, 2011)

heres my pics, not pepsi but what the hell.View attachment 183808
View attachment 183809
View attachment 183810
and a 036 over 32".


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 12, 2011)

Okay Hillbilly, since you called me out to be the poser also, I'll play along. I"m still waiting to see a pair of 50 year old boots. I'd put those babies in a museum. 

Heres a pic for ya, now you owe us one. Or are you the poser? :msp_ohmy:


----------



## MEATSAW (May 13, 2011)

Hillbilly is the Gecko45 of the chainsaw world.

If you know what I mean, well you know what I mean.


----------



## 056 kid (May 13, 2011)

They used to do me the same way HBRN,
then one day I put up some pictures and told them all to #### off.
Guess what?
They ####ed off,

imagine that!!


----------



## 2dogs (May 13, 2011)

Here mine newest Mac Colluck saw I think a sp125 guy said it was. I will mod the muffler when I find. Sory about goose in picture shes mean.


----------



## paccity (May 13, 2011)

thats just damn funny.


----------



## RandyMac (May 13, 2011)

I get a shot of my old Whites tomorrow.


----------



## wyk (May 13, 2011)

Isn't that a 'Mac-CLUCK'?


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 13, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> Well Anthony your a poser since you have no proof you ever use a saw



Funny how you are calling out someone who has actually posted pictures of his work (many long before you stumbled in here) and yet you can not even show any proof you even own a saw (or have ever run one).

Anthony has now stepped up. Post a picture to prove your point or go find another forum to show your ignorance on.



Anthony_Va. said:


> Okay Hillbilly, since you called me out to be the poser also, I'll play along. I"m still waiting to see a pair of 50 year old boots. I'd put those babies in a museum.
> 
> Heres a pic for ya, now you owe us one. Or are you the poser? :msp_ohmy:



I will do the same later. I think we all need to post pictures with a hillbilly reference in them.


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Funny how you are calling out someone who has actually posted pictures of his work (many long before you stumbled in here) and yet you can not even show any proof you even own a saw (or have ever run one).
> 
> Anthony has now stepped up. Post a picture to prove your point or go find another forum to show your ignorance on.
> 
> ...



Funny. I woke up The Used Dog when I started laughing. 

Back on subject, just so we can say we are, I ran a 361 for a very short time that had a 28? 32? inch bar on it. But I didn't know about different kinds of chain, and it was square thingy chain. Since I was bucking up dirty blowdown, it soon became dull. I tried to file it with my round file, not knowing the difference. I drove up to a landing and showed it to a real live genuine gypo logger who I could tell was trying not to bust out laughing as he explained round file vs square chain. 

That saw cut wonderfully for the first couple of trees.


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2011)

25 year old boots. I retired them 20 years ago. They are the original Smurf Boots.






View attachment 183821


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 13, 2011)

It started to rain so I had to cut my photo session short (you can see the big drops). Put a couple of Stihl saws (an 026 & 036) in the bed of my bucket truck along with a 1/2 gallon of bourbon, a pair of boots I bought in 1977 as well as a sign for our redneck poser buddy and went airborne for the picture.

Lets see if he can top that.


----------



## stihl 440 (May 13, 2011)

View attachment 183831
This is the landing at 6:30am on monday...that is only a days worth of falling and skidding.

Its a cell phone pic but it works and gets the job done...kinda like a detroit..lol


----------



## mile9socounty (May 13, 2011)

The company I work for purchased 8 new MS 362's 7 months ago. 3/4 wrap handle bar and the big side cover, full dogs as well. They are very good running saws. High revving and smooth power. To say it frankly, we run 28" B&C on them. Full skip. They work good. Limbing, bucking and cutting both softwood and hardwood up to 20" DBH. Laugh, snicker, preach. He's had us run 28" on all the 60cc class saws that have been bought. 036, 360, 361 and now the 362's.


----------



## indiansprings (May 13, 2011)

The key to you statement is that your using them in wood up to 20".
Not burying full length of the bar. It's no surprise to any of us that it performs well in 20" wood. There's more background to this thread than you prolly know. Your statement makes sense, unlike the self proclaimed gypo logger.


----------



## stihl 440 (May 13, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Take a couple of days of to travel and I missed this????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I asked the same thing awhile ago to prove it so he could have a second chance...IF he proved it or just told the exact truth. But i got no responce...and sadly there is no hope for this guy...i wouldnt waste my breath.


----------



## spacemule (May 13, 2011)

I suspect the hillbilly has been banned before.


----------



## stihl 440 (May 13, 2011)

spacemule said:


> I suspect the hillbilly has been banned before.


 
Not yet i dont think so..


----------



## spacemule (May 13, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Not yet i dont think so..


 
I didn't mean under the current id. . .


----------



## robfromaz1977 (May 13, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> I asked the same thing awhile ago to prove it so he could have a second chance...IF he proved it or just told the exact truth. But i got no responce...and sadly there is no hope for this guy...i wouldnt waste my breath.


 
Everyone should just put him on ignore. Then nobody will have to read his ignorant posts. He is a dead ringer for the banned member STIHL880 (Quinn). Or was it the imaginary Zane?


----------



## Wood Doctor (May 13, 2011)

*A 25" bar*

Here's my MS 361 with a 25" bar:






I doubt I would go any longer, but she pulls this one rather nicely. Bucked up two big hackberry trees with it this past week and felled an old red elm. Never hesitated. I made a walnut scabbard for the bar and chain:






A notch underneath lets it slip in and lock to the case:






My standard is still the 20" bar, however, and that gets the most use.


----------



## paccity (May 13, 2011)

like that scaboard.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 13, 2011)

Hey wood doctor, How ya been? I see your still making beautiful bar scabbards.


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2011)

Like aren't we posting pictures of boots and shoes?












View attachment 183898
View attachment 183899
View attachment 183900


----------



## MEATSAW (May 13, 2011)

My favorite things:

chainsaw (028 Super)
gun (Colt 1860 Army)
beer (Shiner!)


----------



## wyk (May 14, 2011)

How bout one of me with a suppressor and a Shiner? You can suppress the gun, but you can never suppress the refreshing great taste of Shiner Bock Beer(TM)!








MEATSAW said:


> My favorite things:
> 
> chainsaw (028 Super)
> gun (Colt 1860 Army)
> beer (Shiner!)


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 14, 2011)

wyk said:


> How bout one of me with a suppressor and a Shiner? You can suppress the gun, but you can never suppress the refreshing great taste of Shiner Bock Beer(TM)!


 
LMAO! That would make a great beer commercial. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## roostersgt (May 14, 2011)

paccity said:


> heres my pics, not pepsi but what the hell.View attachment 183808
> View attachment 183809
> View attachment 183810
> and a 036 over 32".



Definately a saw poser. One can tell by the clean shop, short bars and clean new equipment. LOL


----------



## RandyMac (May 14, 2011)

slowp said:


> Like aren't we posting pictures of boots and shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmmmm....I seem to recognize some of those shoes and that little dog too.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 14, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Hmmmm....I seem to recognize some of those shoes and that little dog too.



Like somebody's off to see the wizard!


----------



## paccity (May 14, 2011)

roostersgt said:


> Definately a saw poser. One can tell by the clean shop, short bars and clean new equipment. LOL


 
ya a poser, i really need to do some spring cleaning.:msp_rolleyes: and thats only one corner.


----------



## JLB-MT (May 14, 2011)

Tried a 28 inch bar with full skip one time on my 361. It was the only saw I had that day and I had rocked the chain on my 25 and the other 25 chain was dull. At that time I carried several bars in a long bag I happened to have a 28 and a full skip. I would not say it worked great but it did work.


----------



## RandyMac (May 14, 2011)

Bar length can be whatever the operator wants or needs, keeping in mind the capability of the saw. I ran a 28" on a sub 60cc McCulloch for brush and limbing, it worked well for that, heavy bucking, not so much.

escalation


----------



## Terry Syd (May 14, 2011)

Randy, is that a 'Hava-Tampa' sitting on the bottle of Rye? I haven't had one of those in 20+ years - and now I gotta hankering for one because of your picture.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 14, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> escalation


 
You lose style points because you do not have a homemade HBRN sign in your picture...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 14, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> You lose style points because you do not have a homemade HBRN sign in your picture...


 
Let me get all this right, I supposed to get a pic of a saw, gun, alcohol, boots, HBRN sign, and? Thats not that much stuff.


----------



## RandyMac (May 14, 2011)

Terry Syd said:


> Randy, is that a 'Hava-Tampa' sitting on the bottle of Rye? I haven't had one of those in 20+ years - and now I gotta hankering for one because of your picture.


 
Yep, better stock up, heard they are calling it quits.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 14, 2011)

Ok here is my pic. Mini Mac, boots, H & K USP 45, Apple pie Liqueur, sign, and I raised you a flashlite and a pack of poptarts.  This is funny.




003 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## RandyMac (May 14, 2011)

I see your poptarts and raise you a little dog and weekend's worth of supplies.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 14, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I see your poptarts and raise you a little dog and weekend's worth of supplies.


 
Ok, but I forgot to say the 45 is loaded does that count for anything?


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 14, 2011)

Dang, I can't play..... my wife is sitting here in the kitchen with me and would think I have finally gone off the deep end if I drag a couple of saws, guns, liquor, boots and a HBRN sign in to take a picture.


----------



## paccity (May 14, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Dang, I can't play..... my wife is sitting here in the kitchen with me and would think I have finally gone off the deep end if I drag a couple of saws, guns, liquor, boots and a HBRN sign in to take a picture.


 
ya but the look would be priceless.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 14, 2011)

My wife looked at the pile of stuff and didn't say anything, but you could see it in her eyes. She was thinking idiot. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (May 14, 2011)

Dang The sky opened up and wet stuff is pouring down. Otherwise I'd be inclined to help escalate this...It is a thirty foot run to the shop from the covered porch.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 14, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Dang, I can't play..... my wife is sitting here in the kitchen with me and would think I have finally gone off the deep end if I drag a couple of saws, guns, liquor, boots and a HBRN sign in to take a picture.


 
LMAO! I know man, my ole lady thought I was insane. Shes like "what does all of that mean"? I said, "hell baby, you know I'm crazy". 

Shes gone right now, might try to get another pic. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## RandyMac (May 14, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok, but I forgot to say the 45 is loaded does that count for anything?


 
no, but there are extra points, if you said that you were loaded.


----------



## 056 kid (May 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 14, 2011)

*I can play!*

Okay, I was able to sneak to the basement and set up this shot. 2 full cases of 1/2 gallon bottles of whiskey, a Toro saw, a broken Bailey's/MSA helmet, 2 cant hooks, a 12 gauge and .22, a 20 pound sledge (it takes a REAL man to swing it) and a cast iron skillet along with my HBRN sign.

TOP THAT!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 14, 2011)

I like that little saw.  I'll get out to the shop tomorrow and see what I can do.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 14, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Okay, I was able to sneak to the basement and set up this shot. 2 full cases of 1/2 gallon bottles of whiskey, a Toro saw, a broken Bailey's/MSA helmet, 2 cant hooks, a 12 gauge and .22, a 20 pound sledge (it takes a REAL man to swing it) and a cast iron skillet along with my HBRN sign.
> 
> TOP THAT!


 
Thats a dang good one there now! I might see if I can jump in on this again in a few.


----------



## Terry Syd (May 14, 2011)

Extra points for the cat trays.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 14, 2011)

Terry Syd said:


> Extra points for the cat trays.


 
Thanks, anything extra for the dozen Rolling Rock mirrors in the background or the box of Antique Truck Historical Society magazines in the box on the chair?


----------



## banshee67 (May 14, 2011)

ill bet a gallon of gas that HBRN doesnt come back :msp_scared:


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 14, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> ill bet a gallon of gas that HBRN doesnt come back :msp_scared:



I just checked, he is currently logged in to the Chainsaw Forum.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 14, 2011)

Okay, here we go.

Mines of a MS361, Remington 700 in 7mm SAUM, 24" Snap-on pipe wrench, Stanley Fatmax tape measure, Cuetec Earl Strickland signature series cue stick, Bowtech Destroyer 340 bow, Stihl cap, Muck boots, and of course the Hillbilly sign! :hmm3grin2orange: I know I'll drop a few points for no alcohol but the house is dry right now.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 14, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> I just checked, he is currently logged in to the Chainsaw Forum.


 
He was also on at around 2 Am last night, telling somebody how much he liked the 084! :jester:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 14, 2011)

Ok here it is, I am in it to win it.

2 45 autos
1 P62 Wood land Pro Sponsor bonus points.
1 066
1 660 mirror image points
1 Crown royal
boots
little hammer
smokes
beer
HBRN Chips
work gloves
Hot wheel Car.
Twine for round bailer.
One of the wife's cars getting a new motor.

Did I win?





006 by supercabs78, on Flickr




005 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 14, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok here it is, I am in it to win it.
> 
> 2 45 autos
> 1 P62 Wood land Pro Sponsor bonus points.
> ...


 
Ding ding ding,,,,,Budweiser and hillbillyredneck chips, we have a winner!!


----------



## paccity (May 14, 2011)

lets see here, marlin papoose, goop,pink wedge, bud leaded and unleaded, buff trace, ford model a fenders, oh a go 440, my coveted 192t over 32" awsome craftsman and my new to me 288.View attachment 184062
forgot the echo and snow shoes.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 14, 2011)

I would have to vote WSC in the lead. That one was just too good.


----------



## spacemule (May 14, 2011)

MEATSAW said:


> My favorite things:
> 
> chainsaw (028 Super)
> gun (Colt 1860 Army)
> beer (Shiner!)


 
I'd post a picture of my favorite things, but that would get me banned. :msp_tongue:


----------



## MEATSAW (May 15, 2011)

spacemule said:


> I'd post a picture of my favorite things, but that would get me banned. :msp_tongue:



I know what you mean. It wasn't an all inclusive list by any means! I should added "some of" in front of "my favorite things" -- this thread is a roller coaster of hilarity.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 15, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Ok here it is, I am in it to win it.



Great idea, but the PPE Police have heavily docked you for the upside down saw in the presence of the smokes and lighter. To your room young man, you can only return after eating 20 saw chips.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 15, 2011)

*Where's Waldo?*

Let's try this one.... The car is a 1962 Studebaker GT Hawk (my avatar), lets see what else anyone can pick out...
















Off to run a race...


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 15, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> ill bet a gallon of gas that HBRN doesnt come back :msp_scared:



He is probably trying to borrow a camera, a saw and pair of boots to jump in here...


----------



## stihl 440 (May 15, 2011)

guido salvage said:


> he is probably trying to borrow a camera, a saw and pair of boots to jump in here...


 
haha!! Lol


----------



## banshee67 (May 15, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> He is probably trying to borrow a camera, a saw and pair of boots to jump in here...


 
you are forgetting his motto; borrowing is worse than stealing! :msp_w00t:


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 15, 2011)

OK I don't have the booze or the smokes but here's the things that I enjoy the most.


----------



## banshee67 (May 15, 2011)

how long till someone just takes a picture of their checking account receipt ?


----------



## komatsuvarna (May 15, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> OK I don't have the booze or the smokes but here's the things that I enjoy the most.


 
Sweet, A 6'' GP-100, and a TC contender.

What caliber is the TC?


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 15, 2011)

It's not a contender. It's an Edward Author Brown 97D single shot falling block in 44mag. I took it down to texas in january and took two hogs with it. She's sweet! The gp-100 in 357mag is actually my wife's.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 15, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> how long till someone just takes a picture of their checking account receipt ?



I don't think you would be impressed. I'm irresponsible and blow all my money on saws and guns LOL!


----------



## 2dogs (May 15, 2011)

Dang I'm off the grid for a few days and you guys run wild! I had a 60" fir to buck out of a trail but I talked the chief guy into letting me move the trail. Had the 090 with the 5' bar next to the blowdown ready to go. I've been sitting in my recliner with a Hamm's reading this thread and laughing like a fool. Good times.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (May 15, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> I don't think you would be impressed. I'm irresponsible and blow all my money on saws and guns LOL!


 
Me too, empty checking account.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 15, 2011)

Empty account here too. 

Hell, I spend my checks before they make it to my wallet. :hmm3grin2orange:

Bought a friggen Dewalt 36v impact this week. 400 smackers. :help: Thought the ole lady was going to shoot me. She has to be a keeper, she would have dang sure left by now if she was gonna I believe.


----------



## stihl 440 (May 15, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> See I have picture


 
Naaa....that cant be ur picture...i dont see the 45degree backcut...cant be urs....i dont believe it. LOL


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 15, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Naaa....that cant be ur picture...i dont see the 45degree backcut...cant be urs....i dont believe it. LOL


 
He's online right now. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 15, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Empty account here too.
> 
> Hell, I spend my checks before they make it to my wallet. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Bought a friggen Dewalt 36v impact this week. 400 smackers. :help: Thought the ole lady was going to shoot me. She has to be a keeper, she would have dang sure left by now if she was gonna I believe.



I hear ya, I had to buy a new snap-on digital torque angle meter this week to torque some duramaxx headbolts, $519.00!! OUCH!!
All these new engines use torque to yield bolts now and ya got to have the tools to work on them though. Good thing snap-on takes payments


----------



## 2dogs (May 15, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> I hear ya, I had to buy a new snap-on digital torque angle meter this week to torque some duramaxx headbolts, $519.00!! OUCH!!
> All these new engines use torque to yield bolts now and ya got to have the tools to work on them though. Good thing snap-on takes payments


 
Just tighten them till get a little loose then back off half a turn.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 15, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Just tighten them till get a little loose then back off half a turn.



oooookkkkkk?


----------



## 2dogs (May 15, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> oooookkkkkk?


 
Just kidding, I use a pipe wrench.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 15, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Just kidding, I use a pipe wrench.



LOL! I guess if that works for ya. I guess I feel obligated to be a little picky when my customer is paying the shop 2500.00 to do headgaskets on their truck.


----------



## shelbythedog (May 15, 2011)

It has been a few posts since anyone mentioned a MS362 so I will get this thread back on track by posting another pic of mine...


----------



## shelbythedog (May 15, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> I hear ya, I had to buy a new snap-on digital torque angle meter this week to torque some duramaxx headbolts, $519.00!! OUCH!!
> All these new engines use torque to yield bolts now and ya got to have the tools to work on them though. Good thing snap-on takes payments



Is it just an angle meter, or did you get the digital torque wrench that does angle as well? It might hurt now, but having quality tools is a lifetime investment and in this case will result in the job being done accurately, unlike the pipe wrench method. But, you already know that or you wouldn't be buying Snap-On tools before reading this post.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 15, 2011)

shelbythedog said:


> Is it just an angle meter, or did you get the digital torque wrench that does angle as well? It might hurt now, but having quality tools is a lifetime investment and in this case will result in the job being done accurately, unlike the pipe wrench method. But, you already know that or you wouldn't be buying Snap-On tools before reading this post.



It's a torque meter too. FT lbs, newton meters, inch pounds and angle meter. Ya I've been a certified GM tech for 23 years and have bought from snap-on for most of those years. Still hurts when you have to bite the bullet on the expensive tools. Snap-on man drives a very nice truck compliments of mechanics like me.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 15, 2011)

shelbythedog said:


> Is it just an angle meter, or did you get the digital torque wrench that does angle as well? It might hurt now, but having quality tools is a lifetime investment and in this case will result in the job being done accurately, unlike the pipe wrench method. But, you already know that or you wouldn't be buying Snap-On tools before reading this post.


 
I believe in quality tools also. I buy Snap-on also. You take a broken anything to the truck and he hands you a new one, no questions. I just swapped out a 1/2" breaker bar a few weeks ago that was obviously abused. He says, "well, looks like you got some good use from that one". Right as he was handing me my new one.


----------



## 2dogs (May 15, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> LOL! I guess if that works for ya. I guess I feel obligated to be a little picky when my customer is paying the shop 2500.00 to do headgaskets on their truck.


 
My sometimes employer has a POS 2002 F550 diesel. He paid 5K to have his headgaskets done cause they Ford dealer had to remove the cab. This was after the first set was replaced under warranty. This truck is the most unreliable piece of junk ever made.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 15, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> I believe in quality tools also. I buy Snap-on also. You take a broken anything to the truck and he hands you a new one, no questions. I just swapped out a 1/2" breaker bar a few weeks ago that was obviously abused. He says, "well, looks like you got some good use from that one". Right as he was handing me my new one.



Yup, Thats part of why you pay the big bucks, Service after the sale! My snap-on man comes right to the shop once a week and takes care of all our warranties on the spot.


----------



## shelbythedog (May 15, 2011)

2stroked2smoke said:


> It's a torque meter too. FT lbs, newton meters, inch pounds and angle meter. Ya I've been a certified GM tech for 23 years and have bought from snap-on for most of those years. Still hurts when you have to bite the bullet on the expensive tools. Snap-on man drives a very nice truck compliments of mechanics like me.



That is a quality wrench, I certainly like mine in 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2". Sadly, a lot of tool guys around here are struggling due to the weak economy in MI. BTW, in post #227 that is a 2" Snap-On combination wrench, I threw that in the pic at the last minute figuring a few guys on AS might appreciate a wrench like that.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 15, 2011)

2dogs said:


> My sometimes employer has a POS 2002 F550 diesel. He paid 5K to have his headgaskets done cause they Ford dealer had to remove the cab. This was after the first set was replaced under warranty. This truck is the most unreliable piece of junk ever made.




Some of the GM techs pull the cabs off to work on the duramaxx engines. Makes it easier to get to all the turbo pipes and bolts. I think they have a thousand pound gorilla at the assembly plant to tighten the turbo pipe bolts.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 15, 2011)

shelbythedog said:


> That is a quality wrench, I certainly like mine in 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2". Sadly, a lot of tool guys around here are struggling due to the weak economy in MI. BTW, in post #227 that is a 2" Snap-On combination wrench, I threw that in the pic at the last minute figuring a few guys on AS might appreciate a wrench like that.


 
Lol, thats the same reason I threw the 24" pipe wrench in. Snap on makes awesome pipe wrenches also. I have a set of ratchet wrenches 1/4"-15/16" and love them also. A 1/2" ratchet adapter for my breaker bars. Also love the snap-on adjustable wrenches. they won't strip a tap like cheaper crescent wrenches will.

I'm not in auto mechanics or anything so I don't have a huge collection. Most of my tools are for building, waterline and fence building. I like dewalt power tools. The 36v cordless tools are mean. Knipex are in with snap-on now. I seen them on the truck. They make the best wire cutters I've ever used. The Cobra pliers are very good also.


----------



## wyk (May 16, 2011)

I totally forgot I had this photo: 

I got my 361 from a fire marshal bud of mine. This is how they outfit some of their rescue saws this way - 28" of stihl bar with semi skip square chain(I immediately swapped it out):


----------



## shelbythedog (May 16, 2011)

2dogs said:


> My sometimes employer has a POS 2002 F550 diesel. He paid 5K to have his headgaskets done cause they Ford dealer had to remove the cab. This was after the first set was replaced under warranty. This truck is the most unreliable piece of junk ever made.



His must be a 6.0, FWIW the engine will come out of a Superduty through the front using a cherrypicker. Below is the current scene in my pole barn. And, just to stay on topic, my MS362 cuts the wood which heats the pole barn.


----------



## 2dogs (May 16, 2011)

shelbythedog said:


> His must be a 6.0, FWIW the engine will come out of a Superduty through the front using a cherrypicker. Below is the current scene in my pole barn. And, just to stay on topic, my MS362 cuts the wood which heats the pole barn.


 
Yes it is a 6.0.


----------



## 2dogs (May 16, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Lol, thats the same reason I threw the 24" pipe wrench in. Snap on makes awesome pipe wrenches also. I have a set of ratchet wrenches 1/4"-15/16" and love them also. A 1/2" ratchet adapter for my breaker bars. Also love the snap-on adjustable wrenches. they won't strip a tap like cheaper crescent wrenches will.
> 
> I'm not in auto mechanics or anything so I don't have a huge collection. Most of my tools are for building, waterline and fence building. I like dewalt power tools. The 36v cordless tools are mean. Knipex are in with snap-on now. I seen them on the truck. They make the best wire cutters I've ever used. The Cobra pliers are very good also.


 
I'm thinking about buying a used two man auger. Any suggestions on brands, maybe General or Ground Hog?


----------



## Anthony_Va. (May 16, 2011)

2dogs said:


> I'm thinking about buying a used two man auger. Any suggestions on brands, maybe General or Ground Hog?


 
I'm trying to think of the name of the one we use. It's a decent setup. I'll check it out tomorrow. We only use it when we have to as it'll give two men a beating in rocky ground. They are aggravating because they always shear the shear pins in rough ground. We tried some #8 bolts in it once so they would'nt shear.....bad idea.  Talk about getting a beating.

I think the Generals would be the way to go. They have the slip clutches I believe. You don't want one with the shear pins. The one we have at work is decent for temporary use but if I needed one for alot of digging, I'd have the General I believe. I think the M343H looks like a good buy.


----------



## rob066 (May 16, 2011)

I dont have a MS362 but got a 361. I cut a fair amount of firewood. Some of it is White Oak. That stuff is hard as nails ater about 3 or so years. I run a 18 inch bar on my 361. That is all I really want to run on my 361. Even at 18 inch my saw works to get through that Oak. And that is with a good and sharp chain. I dont see it pulling a 20 bar worth a crap when it has a chore pulling an 18 inch. I could run a 20 through Soft Maple easy but is not worth my time and money to do so. The 361 seems to work good at 18 inch on hard cuts like that Oak but would work better at 16. I run my saws hard but why overwork them if I dont have to.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 16, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> He's online right now. :msp_sneaky:



He has been on-line a number of times over the past few days, but seems to have curtailed his posting. I suspect he understands without any way to back up his claims he is going to get questioned.


----------



## 2stroked2smoke (May 16, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> He has been on-line a number of times over the past few days, but seems to have curtailed his posting. I suspect he understands without any way to back up his claims he is going to get questioned.



I would lay low for a while too. He's taken quite a beating! I guess he deserves it though. He's been given every chance to back up his claims and has failed to prove that he even owns a saw.


----------



## banshee67 (May 23, 2011)

:yoyo:


----------



## SawTroll (May 23, 2011)

Stop at 18-20" - it is just an over-heavy 59cc saw....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## banshee67 (May 23, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Stop at 18-20" - it is just an over-heavy 59cc saw....:msp_biggrin:


 
where you come from dont they run 12" bars on 60cc saws?


----------



## SawTroll (May 23, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> where you come from dont they run 12" bars on 60cc saws?



No, usually 15" ones are standard. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## banshee67 (May 23, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> No, usually 15" ones are standard. :msp_biggrin:


 
15, and odd number, for an odd bunch


----------



## SawTroll (May 23, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> 15, and odd number, for an odd bunch



Yep, the saw brands like short bars here - but the 15" works great for limbing, with an 8-pin, on my 361! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 046 (May 25, 2011)

got an 18in .404 bar for my Stihl 084 ... talk about looking strange opcorn:


----------



## Sport Faller (May 26, 2011)

Stihl 460
White's resoled with airbobs
FAL


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 26, 2014)

the good old days when this site was ok


----------



## pLuMcRaZy78 (Mar 13, 2019)

stihl 440 said:


> I have never met another logger that didnt like to be able to pull on their saws. And i do believe that a 360 and a 361/362 are completly different saws....and i have ran 361's extensively they are pretty boggy even with a 20" IMO....but i like saws with power...and lots of it. And ponderosa PINE harder than OAK?..your off your rocker...i do believe....i guess locust is softer than pondo pine too?..huh?...LOL


lmao, only thing he said thay was true is that pine dulls a chain fast, ive never in my life heard someone say a soft wood tree was harder then a hardwood tree, id imagine with a small saw and an oversized bar any pine tree would seem like its harder wood because it dulls the chain so fast and no power to make a dull chain cut!! ive never seen a ponderosa pine or cut but i have cut others of that type and i can see how it could seem like its harder wood to someone that doesnt know better.. imo


----------

